# what amp fits the BeyerDynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohm best?



## joster222

Hello y'all,
 I own a 770 Pro 250 Ohm for a few months now, and I am still very content with it.
 At the moment I am using a FiiO E6 (from DealExtreme, so... yeah...no.)
 I think it is time for an upgrade.
 So, I would like to buy a fitting desktop amp, my budget is $200.
 I already have viewed some other threads on this forum and others, and I saw that these amps were recommended:
  
  - The c421 which is discontinued for whatever reason, but has a replacement, the c5 http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=70
  - The FiiO E09K http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000017625376&MenuID=105026003
  - The FiiO E17 http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000014895351&MenuID=105026002
  
 It's not that I want to choose between these three, maybe you know a better one for the money/situation.
 So, can you help me find one?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## PurpleAngel

What sources are the DAC and amp going to be plugged into?
 Is this setup just for music? movies? gaming?


----------



## joster222

purpleangel said:


> What sources are the DAC and amp going to be plugged into?
> Is this setup just for music? movies? gaming?


 
  
 I have already bought this DAC: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=107
 Did I do good?
  
 Quick question, does an amp just increase the overal volume or does it more?
 If it just increases the overal volume, then I don't need an amp.
  
 I will only use my pc as a source, and it will be used for music, movies and gaming. But an amp 'specialized' for music is preferred.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Schiit Magni headphone amplifier, $99.


----------



## formula1

joster222 said:


> I have already bought this DAC: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=107
> Did I do good?
> 
> Quick question, does an amp just increase the overal volume or does it more?
> If it just increases the overal volume, then I don't need an amp.


 
  
 Besides increasing volume, it also adds refinement and clarity.


----------



## joster222

purpleangel said:


> Schiit Magni headphone amplifier, $99.


 
 Okay, I see that there are a total of three inputs in the Magni, one for the headphones, and two for the inputs. Sadly, I don't have a output source for left and right, just one. How can I connect it then? Do I have to buy some sort of reversed audio splitter?


----------



## PurpleAngel

joster222 said:


> Okay, I see that there are a total of three inputs in the Magni, one for the headphones, and two for the inputs. Sadly, I don't have a output source for left and right, just one. How can I connect it then? Do I have to buy some sort of reversed audio splitter?


 

 You use a 3.5mm (1/8") stereo mini-jack to RCA (red/white) cable, from the Hifiman's 3.5mm output jack to the input RCAs (red/white) on the back of the Magni.
 So the Hifiman's 3.5mm (female) jack is a 2-channel output and the Magni has two single channel RCA inputs (two RCA inputs equals 2-channels).


----------



## joster222

purpleangel said:


> You use a 3.5mm (1/8") stereo mini-jack to RCA (red/white) cable, from the Hifiman's 3.5mm output jack to the input RCAs (red/white) on the back of the Magni.
> So the Hifiman's 3.5mm (female) jack is a 2-channel output and the Magni has two single channel RCA inputs (two RCA inputs equals 2-channels).


 
 I'm not sure that I understand what you mean with the Hifiman's output jack. The audio comes from my PC, 3.5mm female. So I would need a 3.5mm male to RCAx2 male, right?
 Thanks for your help so far by the way, I really appreciate it!


----------



## PurpleAngel

joster222 said:


> I'm not sure that I understand what you mean with the Hifiman's output jack. The audio comes from my PC, 3.5mm female. So I would need a 3.5mm male to RCAx2 male, right?
> Thanks for your help so far by the way, I really appreciate it!


 
 A 3.5mm male to RCAX2 male, correct.


----------



## joster222

purpleangel said:


> A 3.5mm male to RCAX2 male, correct.



Probably my last question: can you recommend a good manufacturer for audiocables?


----------



## PurpleAngel

joster222 said:


> Probably my last question: can you recommend a good manufacturer for audiocables?


 
 I prefer lowing costing no name cables.
 The most will spend on a cable is at Monoprice, for their "Premium" cables.
 http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5596&seq=1&format=2


----------



## penelope94

could these play well with a mp3?i m going to buy the sansa clip + but can it support them?


----------



## Neo-ST

May I jump in this thread to ask a similar question - I'm in a position to get 770s 250ohm very cheap, but I also need a non-portable USB amp/dac for them, if possible around $200.
 Which one would you recommend ?
 There's a Nuforce uDAC-3 in a local shop for $170, but some say it's too weak for 250ohm version?
 What would you suggest ?


----------



## eonsend

If you're interested at all in trying out an entry level tube amp then I would highly recommend the Little Dot MKII.  I think it's around $169 with shipping.  I have Senn HD650's and the beyer dt770's and I love listening to them through the little dot.  I tend to like a little bit warmer, more musical sound, and the Little Dot is perfect for that.
  
 Would definitely highly recommend!


----------



## moz

neo-st said:


> May I jump in this thread to ask a similar question - I'm in a position to get 770s 250ohm very cheap, but I also need a non-portable USB amp/dac for them, if possible around $200.
> Which one would you recommend ?
> There's a Nuforce uDAC-3 in a local shop for $170, but some say it's too weak for 250ohm version?
> What would you suggest ?


 
 It's really hard to beat the Schiit Magni/Modi combo for that price.


----------



## Neo-ST

moz said:


> It's really hard to beat the Schiit Magni/Modi combo for that price.


 
 Thanks for the reply, I already ordered Modi and Magni a week ago. Becoming impatient already


----------



## cyclops214

neo-st said:


> Thanks for the reply, I already ordered Modi and Magni a week ago. Becoming impatient already


 
 I just got a DT 770 PRO 250 today and I was wondering how that matches please let me know when you had a chance to listen to them for a while.
 Currently I am running a Fiio E 10 with mine and they sound pretty good this is also my first high-end headphone as well I upgraded from the Sony MDR 7506.


----------



## Neo-ST

cyclops214 said:


> I just got a DT 770 PRO 250 today and I was wondering how that matches please let me know when you had a chance to listen to them for a while.
> Currently I am running a Fiio E 10 with mine and they sound pretty good this is also my first high-end headphone as well I upgraded from the Sony MDR 7506.


 
  
 I'd love to, but unfortunately for you, I changed my mind in the last second and bought Fidelio X1 while they were on discount. Just read too many good things about them and couldn't pass.
 They're awesome even from onboard sound card, I'd really love to compare them to 770 Pro 250ohm.
 How are you liking the 770s ?


----------



## cyclops214

neo-st said:


> I'd love to, but unfortunately for you, I changed my mind in the last second and bought Fidelio X1 while they were on discount. Just read too many good things about them and couldn't pass.
> They're awesome even from onboard sound card, I'd really love to compare them to 770 Pro 250ohm.
> How are you liking the 770s ?


 
 Everything I have listened to so far has been phenomenal I'm hearing things that I've never heard in my music before. I also watched the movie enders gate on my Mac last night and it was as if I was there in the movie it was the best experience I've ever had with headphones so far. I needed a pair of closed back headphones because there's just too much noise in my house to have open back headphones and man am I glad I bought the DT 770 Pro 250. I am almost afraid to try headphones in the $500 range and up because if they sound better than this high just can't afford to buy them. I really can't wait to see what they sound like after they Breakin after 100 hours or so.


----------



## Neo-ST

Nice it works out of the box, usually higher impedance headphones require an amp.
 Regarding experience, the same story here


----------



## cyclops214

neo-st said:


> Nice it works out of the box, usually higher impedance headphones require an amp.
> Regarding experience, the same story here


 
 I am using an amp/dac combo the fiio e10.


----------



## Neo-ST

Yes, sorry, I replied too quickly and mixed up something


----------



## trubul

Bump, are there any recommended FiiO amps with these headphones? Did anyone test any FiiO with them?
 Because most recommended amps in this topic are not available in my country (nor even used). Maximum ~$150.
  
 Greets.
  
 EDIT: I don't really need portability but if it would be, I'd like to know if connecting portable amp (like E12) to PC wouldn't be such a deal? How does it look like?


----------



## cyclops214

trubul said:


> Bump, are there any recommended FiiO amps with these headphones? Did anyone test any FiiO with them?
> Because most recommended amps in this topic are not available in my country (nor even used). Maximum ~$150.
> 
> Greets.
> ...


 
 I am currently using the Fiio e10 with my DT 770 PRO 250 and they sound pretty good with this set up it is plugged in to my iMac. But I am planning on ordering a Schiit Magni/Modi stack in a couple of weeks.


----------



## trubul

Yea, I would probably buy same recommended Schiit Magni/Modi, I even have a distributor in my country; unfortunatelly they don't have this set. And well, other prices are obnoxious, e.g. Schiit Asgard 2 cost here $416 instead of $249...
  
 And I'd like to get an amp (or amp/dac) for 'years' so I'm thinking about:
 - just E12 (2 ppl recommended this)
 - just E17 (a bit more expensive than E12)
 - E12+D03K (anyone tested?)
  
 Does someone have a comparison between these sets? Or just tested DT770 with that amps/dacs?
  
 Greets.


----------



## cyclops214

trubul said:


> Yea, I would probably buy same recommended Schiit Magni/Modi, I even have a distributor in my country; unfortunatelly they don't have this set. And well, other prices are obnoxious, e.g. Schiit Asgard 2 cost here $416 instead of $249...
> 
> And I'd like to get an amp (or amp/dac) for 'years' so I'm thinking about:
> - just E12 (2 ppl recommended this)
> ...


 
 If you're not going to go mobile with your headphones I would go with the Fiio e10 because the e12 have to charge in order to use it it does not work when it is plugged in charging.


----------



## trubul

cyclops214 said:


> If you're not going to go mobile with your headphones I would go with the Fiio e10 because the e12 have to charge in order to use it it does not work when it is plugged in charging.


 
  
 Hmm, some people say that's possible, like here - http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e12-mont-blanc/reviews/8449
 Or in E12's topic.
  
 Don't you mean E11?
  
 Greets.


----------



## cyclops214




----------



## cyclops214

So I received my Magni/Modi Schiit stack yesterday and I have to say it is way better sounding then the Fiio E10 soundstage is better separation between instruments is better by far so if anyone is still thinking about A Fiio product for your computer don't bother and get the Schiit stack it is well worth it.


----------



## trubul

Well, I acknowledged that I will stay with my amp (DIY) which sounds less detailed but much more airy, giving more soundstage and more fun than FiiO E12. FiiO also did heat up significantly while connected to PC. Oh, and it sent lots noises via USB. So probably I will stay with my desktop amp (cost ~$100) _//btw I found a new Schiit Magni in my country for $100, I can't believe because noone distributes it here. Good offer but I guess I will stay with mine anyway._
  
Greets.


----------



## zolinek

HI. Need dac/amp for 100$. Have 770 dt 250 ohm. Meaby Topping or SMSL. Need neutral sound to music production. Any sugestions?


----------



## DjInstinct

Smsl sApII with behringer external dac, works fine for my 770s


----------

